# DISH Network® and LIN TV Reach Retransmission and Marketing Agreement



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

LIN and E* have reached an agreement to allow E* to retransmit LIN's HD signals in all 17 of LIN's markets.

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/080313/20080313005536.html?.v=1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ENGLEWOOD, Colo. & PROVIDENCE, R.I.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the leader in digital television and the nation's third largest pay-TV provider, and LIN TV Corp. (NYSE: TVL), a local television and digital media company, today announced they have entered into an agreement for the retransmission of LIN TV's broadcast stations in both standard and high-definition. The deal covers television stations owned and/or operated by LIN TV spanning 17 markets.

The retransmission agreement includes: KASA-TV and KRQE-TV (Albuquerque); KXAN-TV and KNVA-TV (Austin); WIVB-TV and WNLO-TV (Buffalo); WWHO-TV (Columbus); WDTN-TV (Dayton); WANE-TV (Ft. Wayne); WOOD-TV and WOTV-TV (Grand Rapids); WLUK-TV (Green Bay); WTNH-TV and WCTX-TV (Hartford-New Haven); WISH-TV and WNDY-TV (Indianapolis); WLFI-TV (Lafayette); WALA-TV and WBPG-TV (Mobile); WAVY-TV and WVBT-TV (Norfolk); WPRI-TV and WNAC-TV (Providence); WWLP-TV (Springfield); WTHI-TV (Terre Haute) and WUPW-TV (Toledo).

In addition, DISH Network and LIN TV have reached a new marketing and promotional agreement to encourage consumers to switch to DISH Network if LIN TV's local station signal is removed from a cable system. The parties will jointly market LIN TV's availability on DISH Network so viewers will have the opportunity to continue watching their favorite local news and programming.

Other details include an agreement to build awareness of the upcoming digital transition. DISH Network and LIN TV will work together to educate consumers about the February 17, 2009 switch by providing information about transition requirements and digital-to-analog converter boxes. DISH Network offers a government coupon-eligible digital-to-analog converter box that retails at $39.99 and is essentially free to consumers with the coupon.

"This multi-faceted agreement with DISH Network confirms our desire to deliver high-quality digital programming to all our viewers and to find creative ways to promote the digital transition. It ensures that our viewers will always have an alternative means of accessing the most important channels on television," said Vincent L. Sadusky, president and chief executive officer of LIN TV Corp. "Our mutually acceptable economic agreement with DISH Network reflects the value of broadcast television on multi-channel television providers."

"We are pleased that we were able to come to an agreement with LIN TV, both to retransmit their signals and to enhance our marketing capabilities," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of programming for DISH Network. "We are excited to have a local network broadcast partner that we can work with to build awareness about the important upcoming digital transition."

"We are committed to leading the digital transition across the country, and this relationship is a big part of that commitment to consumers," said DISH Network senior vice president and chief marketing officer Jessica Insalaco. "DISH Network customers will be supported with ongoing carriage of popular LIN TV stations in local markets and with 100 percent digital programming and transmission throughout the transition period. If you have DISH Network, you will always be on the cutting edge of all things digital."

Cable customers who are affected by future channel retransmission disputes in LIN TV markets and who wish to switch to DISH Network should call 1-888-DISH-950 to sign up.

About LIN TV

LIN TV Corp., along with its subsidiaries ("LIN TV" or "the Company"), is a local television and digital media company, owning and/or operating 29 television stations in 17 U.S. markets, all of which are affiliated with a national broadcast network. LIN TV's highly-rated stations deliver important local news and community stories, along with top-rated sports and entertainment programming, to 9% of U.S. television homes, reaching an average of 10.2 million households per week. LIN TV is also a leader in the convergence of local broadcast television and the Internet through its television station web sites and a growing number of local online innovations. LIN TV is traded on the New York Stock Exchange under the symbol "TVL". Financial information about the company is available at www.lintv.com.

About DISH Network Corporation

DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction, which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like LIN won't be holding up any new market additions.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Bout time! Now looks like I'll need a seperate dish to get those HD LiLs when they become active  That ought to put pressure on D* to come to terms with them too.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

HobbyTalk said:


> That ought to put pressure on D* to come to terms with them too.


That's my hope.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

KRQE-TV (Albuquerque) became available yesterday per the uplink report. Several other stations in the PR are in markets announced for the next round of HD local additions.

Despite the reputation LIN has gotten for being contentious, the PR describes a cooperative and pro-active team-up that goes well beyond "we came to an agreement."


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

LIN can be tough. It took one of the local cable companies many months to finally carry them. Heck, a number of years ago (before HD) they removed the local LIN channel completely for a few months because they couldn't come to an agreement.


----------



## rrmills (Jan 29, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> KRQE-TV (Albuquerque) became available yesterday per the uplink report. Several other stations in the PR are in markets announced for the next round of HD local additions.
> 
> Despite the reputation LIN has gotten for being contentious, the PR describes a cooperative and pro-active team-up that goes well beyond "we came to an agreement."


I don't understand why the agreement says it covers KRQE and KASA in Albuquerque. E* (and D* and Comcast for that matter) have always carried KASA in HD, but not KRQE (until now). Weird.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

rrmills said:


> I don't understand why the agreement says it covers KRQE and KASA in Albuquerque. E* (and D* and Comcast for that matter) have always carried KASA in HD, but not KRQE (until now). Weird.


IIRC, LIN bought KASA after the retransmission agreements were signed.

-Space


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Does this mean us long suffering subs in the WLFI Lafayette,IN DMA will finally be able to get INDY locals along with WLFI when/if it is finally uplinked? I'm real tired of paying for cable in order to receive Indianapolis locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry. The agreement between LIN and DISH does not change the federal law that prohibits DISH from delivering Indianapolis locals outside of the Indianapolis DMA.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I am glad I have OTA so I don't have to deal with this BS. Too bad DTV is trying to take my OTA away, the poo poo heads.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Elephanthead said:


> I am glad I have OTA so I don't have to deal with this BS. Too bad DTV is trying to take my OTA away, the poo poo heads.


You want to explain that comment to us?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I beleive he is talking about the fact that the HR21 does not have a builtin HD tuner.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

That's what it sounds like, but the way he put it is silly.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

He said that since he had OTA he didn't have to deal with this stuff. I believe he means DTV (Digital TV) will take away his OTA because he may only have an Analog TV.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Well if he already has ota, how can Directv take it away? It sounds a bit trollish to me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D*'s newest receiver cannot receive OTA ... some may consider that D* taking away OTA.
Most would consider it OT for a DISH Network themed forum.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

raoul5788 said:


> Well if he already has ota, how can Directv take it away? It sounds a bit trollish to me.


Did you read my post? I don't think he was referring to DirecTv. I think he was referring to Digital TV as being the end to his OTA because he has only an analog TV.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> Did you read my post? I don't think he was referring to DirecTv. I think he was referring to Digital TV as being the end to his OTA because he has only an analog TV.


I did read it, but not very well, obviously! :eek2: You may very well be correct. Elephanthead, can you straighten me out? What did you mean by DTV?


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

James Long said:


> Sorry. The agreement between LIN and DISH does not change the federal law that prohibits DISH from delivering Indianapolis locals outside of the Indianapolis DMA.


So how does Insight (Comcast) get away with delivering Indy locals outside the Indy DMA? What's the deal here?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Rotryrkt said:


> So how does Insight (Comcast) get away with delivering Indy locals outside the Indy DMA? What's the deal here?


Comcast is a cable company and not a satellite company and therefore not subject to the boundaries of the DMA's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. The rules for cable and satellite are very different ... and IMHO very unfair.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

James Long said:


> D*'s newest receiver cannot receive OTA ... some may consider that D* taking away OTA.
> Most would consider it OT for a DISH Network themed forum.


Piggy back dual tuner for the HR21 is about to be available.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/09/directv-intros-two-atsc-tuner-am21-to-piggyback-hr21/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> Piggy back dual tuner for the HR21 is about to be available.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/09/directv-intros-two-atsc-tuner-am21-to-piggyback-hr21/


Yes, looks cool except:


> Posted Jan 9th 2008 2:32AM
> ...you can expect it to be available at the end of February.


Anyone seen one yet? Can you record the programming like the 622/722?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Isn't this a Dish Network forum?

I know it's hard to tell from this thread.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

People seem to forget that you can search the DirecTv part of this forum.


----------



## davepack (Nov 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Sorry. The agreement between LIN and DISH does not change the federal law that prohibits DISH from delivering Indianapolis locals outside of the Indianapolis DMA.


Okay, let me ask this: If Lafayette, IN residents cannot receive Indianapolis locals, can we receive ANY of the network packages?

I was a DISH Network customer for several years. I got the east/west coast networks. Eventually, DISH yanked those network packages from me, and I was forced to go to cable because we definitely wanted the basic networks (NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, and whoever else might be part of them now  )

All I ever heard was that I couldn't get networks here in Lafayette via satellite thanks to our local CBS affiliate/starter station WLFI-TV. With the DISH announcement, I don't really care so much if I get Indianapolis networks -- I just want networks, period.

So, if I can't get ANY network packages, then what's the point of WLFI-TV now being broadcast by DISH? I mean, it wouldn't be part of any particular "locals" package if it can't be paired up with Indianapolis channels. And I can't imagine the station being offered by itself.

As a Lafayette, IN resident and former DISH owner who misses it greatly, I was excited by last week's news. Am I right that this announcement essentially changes nothing, and people in Lafayette will still be denied networks?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unfortunately the way it stands now WLFI is the only network affiliate DISH can deliver to people in your area. There is legislation stalled in committee that would change the laws and allow stations from neighboring markets but it may not go any further. Technically DirecTV could carry Indy locals in Lafayette but they have chosen not to pursue that option. DirecTV may be able to offer you distant networks. A company called NPS (All American Direct) also offers distant stations to those who qualify. DISH has lost that ability.


----------

